#kubuntu-council 2018-07-16
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> We've received enough resistance about dropping i386 that I made a section in our weekly newsletter (which everyone should totally read :D) detailing what we're doing going forward: … https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-7/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> The tl;dr is, you don't test, we don't release and we don't release ever again.
<mparillo> The way I read it, without adequate testing, Lubuntu will not only not release i386 ISOs, it will not support i386 at all, as it consistently says support, rather than referring to ISOs
<mparillo> Wait
<mparillo> Maybe not. Because you say images. Sorry.
<tsimonq2> That's not wrong.
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-17
<valorie> good newsletter, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks valorie.
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-18
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello everyone, the article on Kubuntu was published in Linux Pro (US) and Linux Mag (EU)
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> It looks good, and I am happy with the way they edited it.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, Wow. Thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> So http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2018/213/Kubuntu-18.04
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Also, I got a new computer, a ThinkPad, which of course I installed Kubuntu 18.04 on immediately.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh, that's good, want me to write that up for the website ?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> hehe. TG linker gets your pic!
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, Please do if you have the time
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure, will do
<valorie> very cool news, @Sick_Rimmit!
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-20
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello - I have drafted the article about our write up in Linux Magazine
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> It is ready to be published, on our website once it has been reviewed.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I wonder if @Valoriez has a few minutes she could look it over, and hit the publish button if happy
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Here is the link
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=3887&action=edit
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit you can't be editing at the same time.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh my bad, sorry. I left it open
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hang on
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I kicked you off lol.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> ha ha
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Well done
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> 😃
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Published. Just had to fix the links.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Good job @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks @ahoneybun Looking good
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Coolio.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> At least it's Friday!
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Yeah!
<valorie> have we tweeted about this?
 * valorie goes to check
<valorie> Kubuntu 18.04 in Linux Pro Magazine https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-reviewed-in-linux-pro-magazine/ #kubuntu #kde #plasma #activities #ubuntu #linux ?
<valorie> for the tweet
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1020387560646774784
<valorie> plz retweet etc
<mparillo> G+d
<valorie> thanks, mparillo
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-18
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: Plasma 5.12.8 landing now in main archive updates. We should be able to have that on the 18.04.3 ISO on 1st August
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks @RikMills that sounds great
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-reaches-end-of-life/
<valorie> oh excellent
<valorie> oh excellent @RikMills
<valorie> thank you for doing that
<valorie> my head has been elsewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no problem
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-20
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 👍
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-17
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 19.10 removed from downloads pages
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-reaches-end-of-life/
<valorie> oh thank you
<valorie> I removed all my torrent seeds soon after 20.04 release
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-18
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> just remembered to register for Akademy! 🤭
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Where is the registration Rik, I can't find on the Akademy site
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, https://akademy.kde.org/2020/register
<valorie> hmm, you are the second person to say they don't see it on the website
<valorie> it's right up on the top bar
<yofel> TBH it's fairly unintuitive... you open the Academy page > need to realize you're supposed to open "2020" at the top > then you need to realize that the navigation got completely replaced and open "Register" where you finally find the actual button
<yofel> hi btw.
<valorie> hi yofel
<valorie> how's life?
<yofel> okayish. At least I got through this mess so far without getting ill which is good, but it's getting tiring. And while I like working from home, doing so for almost half a year is starting to feel... weird.
<valorie> yeah -- although I've always worked from home, more or less
<valorie> I do miss family, friends and others though
<valorie> and eating out!
<valorie> we eat well because both of us cook
<valorie> but ugh
<yofel> that's the thing. I am getting used ot it bit by bit, but from September I'll have to go back to the office again - which will then be weird all over again ^^"
<valorie> another meal at home....
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> so you're coming to Akademy?
<yofel> I'll probably listen in to some sessions over the weekend. But as I'm on vacation after the 10th and have a vacation block before that, that's all I'll be able to do.
<yofel> curious a bit what's happend while I was not paying attention
<valorie> and LTS and the release of the Kubuntu Focus
<valorie> I can't be there for all of it either, because the weekend is Labor Day weekend here, and I'll be up at the cabin for much of it
<valorie> if the world doesn't blow up first....
<valorie> my state is one of the more sane ones, but our count of infected rate keeps going up anyway
<RikMills> I thought it was "under control" and "99% of cases are harmless"?
<valorie> rofl
 * RikMills runs and hides
 * yofel stamps "politician" on RikMills
 * valorie sends a Bolsinaro after RikMills
<yofel> though ours here don't say it's harmless. Here things never got bad so far, but people are splitting into "tired" and "nervous". Especially with vacation at the door
<valorie> yeah
<RikMills> oh, someone needs to do the emails for KC elections!
<valorie> this month?
<valorie> or next month
<yofel> now that's a familiar sentence ^^"
<RikMills> people expire 2md Sept, and strictly call for nominations should be 2 months before
<RikMills> *2nd
<RikMills> though we have been later than this last few times and git away with it
<RikMills> *got
 * RikMills blames typing on last glass of wine
<valorie> good call
<valorie> it's only 1 in the afternoon here though
<valorie> still finishing my coffee
<valorie> but I'll send the panicked email OMG we need elections!!!!
<valorie> and see who steps up
<RikMills> I will if no-one else fancies it. it is not much work
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1284587862273515523
<valorie> excellent image, RikMills
<valorie> rt'd
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-19
<valorie> going to bed, but we might RT: https://twitter.com/cool_aardvark/status/1284425196854751234
